# Dovetail bit degrees



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a PC 4216 dovetail jig and while looking for bits to use with the jig I noticed different degree dovetail bits as sold by MLCS. Do the different degree bits only work with certain jigs such as 14 degree for Leigh jigs only or do the bits have different degrees for purely aesthetic applications and be used with any brand jig?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good question Ken. I know most jigs suggest which degree dovetail bit to use but it seems like they should all work with different shapes to the tails and pins.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

One of the dealers of Leigh Jigs is Lee Valley and they market a bit set specifically for that jig. Dovetail bits. And I believe that if you look in the CMT catalogue they have some bits grouped in a set for Leigh jigs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

16 pc 8mm Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig | eBay

16 pc 1/4 Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig | eBay

===


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> I have a PC 4216 dovetail jig and while looking for bits to use with the jig I noticed different degree dovetail bits as sold by MLCS. Do the different degree bits only work with certain jigs such as 14 degree for Leigh jigs only or do the bits have different degrees for purely aesthetic applications and be used with any brand jig?


Hi Ken - I'm far from and expert on dovetails, but, it seems to me you could use almost any degree, within reason, you want on half-blinds as the same bit cuts the pins and the tails. On through dovetails though, the angle on the tails(?) are dependent upon the jig.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> 16 pc 8mm Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig | eBay
> 
> 16 pc 1/4 Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig | eBay
> 
> ===


That is rather interesting Bob...The degrees range from 8-18 and 4 different straight bits with the set. From all indications I can only use a 7 degree DT bit with my jig. Not that I care of course, but I was interested in the different types of DT bits and what the difference was. 

While we are on the subject of DT bits I have another related question. I am trying to make 1/4" thick Lexan base plates for my 2 Hitachi routers that will accept the guides for the bits. I am using a forstner bit to clean out the hole, but can't figure out for sure the right size hole for the threaded part of the guide to fit through. My best guess is 1-3/16", but with a forstner bit you don't get a second chance so I am hoping somebody can assist me so I can buy the correct size bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

The 1 3/16" bit is the right one but you want to use the 1 3/8" bit on it 1st. then punch out the hole.. for the guide to slip in the hole...

A dovetail bit is just a dovetail bit,if you use the same bit for the pocket and the pins it will always match up..the 7 deg. bit is use for thought type the norm.

==



Ken Bee said:


> That is rather interesting Bob...The degrees range from 8-18 and 4 different straight bits with the set. From all indications I can only use a 7 degree DT bit with my jig. Not that I care of course, but I was interested in the different types of DT bits and what the difference was.
> 
> While we are on the subject of DT bits I have another related question. I am trying to make 1/4" thick Lexan base plates for my 2 Hitachi routers that will accept the guides for the bits. I am using a forstner bit to clean out the hole, but can't figure out for sure the right size hole for the threaded part of the guide to fit through. My best guess is 1-3/16", but with a forstner bit you don't get a second chance so I am hoping somebody can assist me so I can buy the correct size bit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, I have better luck using hole saws for making replacement sub base plates that accept guide bushings.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

bobj3 i have the gifkin's A10 unit . It uses 8 degree's. those from the company are very expensive. I belive the way the beiring is put on the bit may be the reason. I would like to get a lower price on the bit's . I know you can get beiring's the same size maybe able to put them on and come up with a lower price bit. Maybe you have a answare to a cheeper way of doing thing's . thanks for talking time to look del here is the link for their bit 

3/8" Dovetail Bit for A10 & A20 Dovetail Templates <!TGAD12> - The Japan Woodworker Catalog for the dove tale

3/8" Carbide Stright Bit for A10 & A20 Dovetail Templates <!TGAS12> - The Japan Woodworker Catalog for the pin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

The Grifkin is a great jig but you can beat the high price bits by making your own the key is the lock collars you need two on each bit and 2 bearing on each bit..

I have the Katie jig and I use the set below to beat the high price bits..I also make some of my bits up to over come the price from the ebay seller..I get the lock collars from ACE hardware for a song and the bearing sometimes from them.


MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

#5402 3/8" 8° 1/2" 1/4" $9.00

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

5pc Top Bearing Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig | eBay

==



del schisler said:


> bobj3 i have the gifkin's A10 unit . It uses 8 degree's. those from the company are very expensive. I belive the way the beiring is put on the bit may be the reason. I would like to get a lower price on the bit's . I know you can get beiring's the same size maybe able to put them on and come up with a lower price bit. Maybe you have a answare to a cheeper way of doing thing's . thanks for talking time to look del here is the link for their bit
> 
> 3/8" Dovetail Bit for A10 & A20 Dovetail Templates <!TGAD12> - The Japan Woodworker Catalog for the dove tale
> 
> 3/8" Carbide Stright Bit for A10 & A20 Dovetail Templates <!TGAS12> - The Japan Woodworker Catalog for the pin


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Bob & Mike....Thanks for the replies and the help given.

Bob.....I did use the 1-3/8 bit for the shallow flange depression, but having nothing other to measure with than a ruler I wanted to be sure I was right. Forstner bits don't come cheap for a good one and I have also discovered a 1-3/16" bit isn't available in too many places. Lee Valley has one and it just so happens they also have a couple of other things I want so that works out well.

Mike......I hadn't thought about a hole saw because I use Forstner bits to hog out all my holes. If it wasn't for the fact I need a couple of other items from Lee Valley I would consider a hole saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Forstner Bit Set - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

===



Ken Bee said:


> Bob & Mike....Thanks for the replies and the help given.
> 
> Bob.....I did use the 1-3/8 bit for the shallow flange depression, but having nothing other to measure with than a ruler I wanted to be sure I was right. Forstner bits don't come cheap for a good one and I have also discovered a 1-3/16" bit isn't available in too many places. Lee Valley has one and it just so happens they also have a couple of other things I want so that works out well.
> 
> Mike......I hadn't thought about a hole saw because I use Forstner bits to hog out all my holes. If it wasn't for the fact I need a couple of other items from Lee Valley I would consider a hole saw.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Forstner Bit Set - Peachtree Woodworking Supply
> 
> ===


Thanks Bob....The 1-3/16" is about 4 dollars cheaper than Lee Valley but Peachtree doesn't have the other items I want from Lee Valley and I wouldn't gain anything because of shipping charges if I ordered from both. Did you notice they didn't offer a 1-3/16" bit in the Freud line?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No I didn't notice that I wonder why.

==




Ken Bee said:


> Thanks Bob....The 1-3/16" is about 4 dollars cheaper than Lee Valley but Peachtree doesn't have the other items I want from Lee Valley and I wouldn't gain anything because of shipping charges if I ordered from both. Did you notice they didn't offer a 1-3/16" bit in the Freud line?


----------

